
International Conflicts: After the Angry Outburst, Life Goes On - Tomte
http://www.zeit.de/politik/2017-03/nternational-conflicts-donald-trump-recep-tayyip-erdogan-germany
======
Tomte
"Donald Trump, for example, the man with the most weapons on the planet, says
he wants to start winning wars again. What’s so crazy about this is that, so
far this century, the United States has won all its wars; everything only
started going wrong after victory."

